# Emmm Nandos Good or Bad?



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Just sat in nandos and bloody starving I'm about to have a mediterranean salad, corn and a **** load of chicken :thumb:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

You cant beat nandos, cant be that bad for you


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

Really doesn't matter when it tastes that good mmmmmm


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Good.


----------



## Omen (Mar 26, 2009)

Get. It. Down. Yer. Neck!


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Better than good!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I was bitterly disappointed with the half chicken I had last week - there was fcuk all chicken on the thing!

Chicken pitta is gorgeous though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My other half talks of this " Nando's" place l must visit it one day...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Double chicken breast in pitta with pineapple ring, jam and haloumi chese = fooking WOW!!!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> My other half talks of this " Nando's" place l must visit it one day...


Dunno if they do the same elsewhere but the kids love the worcester one, they get given giant cups and can help themselves to free top-ups and crushed ice from a machine (unsupervised, they think they're being naughty and gettin away with it rofl).

Grill chukkin anyhoo, shound be just the job. Fvck me I want one now.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Witch-King said:


> *Dunno if they do the same elsewhere* but the kids love the worcester one, they get given giant cups and can help themselves to free top-ups and crushed ice from a machine (unsupervised, they think they're being naughty and gettin away with it rofl).
> 
> Grill chukkin anyhoo, shound be just the job. Fvck me I want one now.. :lol: :lol:


yep, all same

love chicken in pitta 

and nandos is good cause chicken is fresh and fat-less


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Just been there and had a whole chicken and fries. Nomnomnomnom.

Bit of a hit and miss depending on where you are. In Bristol I rate the Cribbs Causeway one higher than the one in Cabot Circus. When I went to the Nandos in the Bullring it was a bit rank imo. Maybe was just an off day there though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

empzb said:


> Just been there and had a whole chicken and fries. Nomnomnomnom.
> 
> Bit of a hit and miss depending on where you are. In Bristol I rate the Cribbs Causeway one higher than the one in Cabot Circus. When I went to the Nandos in the Bullring it was a bit rank imo. Maybe was just an off day there though.


How much was the full chicken mate ?

:thumbup1:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Got a meal platter which is a whole chicken and large fries + 2 bottomless drinks (went with the missus) which is £18.15 (I think)

Forgot I was also due a free half chicken so thought sod it I'd have that as well so the gf had that, and I had the whole one. If you go there and spend over £5.80 a time you get a stamp and when you have been 3 times you get a 1/4 chicken (3 times), 1/2 chicken (6 times) and whole chicken free (10 times).

Can still taste it.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

nandos is nice for a bodybuilding freindly meal depending on what ya get, or as an all out cheat also depending on what ya get, if your dieting you can always fill up on diet coke instead of regular anyway!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I really, REALLY want a Nando's now, never been before, very intrigued!!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Went there last night for tea, half chicken, rice, peas and halloumi, yuuuuuuuuuum!

The nutritional info is on front page of website if you're overly fussed about the macros.

Forces/Police/NHS etc get 20% off at ours too, not sure if that's a national thing?


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nandos was bloody lovely nearly whole chicken to myself yummy yummy. I think it's the best place for a bodybuilder/gym rat to go plenty of protein then depending wether your cutting or bulking pitta rice and chips or as I did a big bowl dull of salad and olive oil


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

yummymummy79 said:


> Went there last night for tea, half chicken, rice, peas and halloumi, yuuuuuuuuuum!
> 
> The nutritional info is on front page of website if you're overly fussed about the macros.
> 
> Forces/Police/NHS etc get 20% off at ours too, not sure if that's a national thing?


aha, thats national thing, same standards at all Nandos


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Diet Softdrinks have more crap in then original.

Were is Nandos? never heard of it


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

w3lly said:


> Diet Softdrinks have more crap in then original.
> 
> Were is Nandos? never heard of it


160 restaurants in the country, should be one in your area


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

fitness said:


> 160 restaurants in the country, should be one in your area


Closest one to me is 13.4 miles away :cursing:


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

w3lly said:


> Closest one to me is 13.4 miles away :cursing:


id say its worth the drive mate


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

You're all ****s! I want nandos now lol


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

kingy_88 said:


> id say its worth the drive mate


Agree it would be, i dont drive though :lol:

Must sort that!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Recommend a friend at fitness first and you also get 20% discount :thumb:


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

I cant believe you've asked this question!

Nandos is awesome!!

Health benefits include raised testosterone levels....rapid lean gains...fat loss...euphoria and many more!


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

I always get a double chicken cheese pitta with hot sauce, spicy rice and garlic bread as my meal, then i dip into the other half's peri peri chips and wash it all down with a bottomless Fanta

My mouth is watering so badly right now.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

personally i hate the place


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I've just been because of you bunch of turds on here and have to be honest wont rush back. Would have preferred Frankie and Benny's.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

It is ALL ABOUT the double chicken pitta...YUM


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

It is what is -which is basically overpriced chicken imo lol.

When i go out for a meal there are many places i choose over nando's.

I see loads of you guys eating chicken breast (often with nandos sauce) day in day out yet still get extremely excited about going out to eat...chicken pmsl!!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Nandos = awesome.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

It's good, but as others have mentioned a bit limited menu-wise and definitely over-priced for what it is.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

kingy_88 said:


> id say its worth the drive mate


Everytime mate. Nandos rock like fcuk. :thumbup1:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Rich-B said:


> It's good, but as others have mentioned a bit limited menu-wise and definitely over-priced for what it is.


Never in a million years, the food is spot on and is always in top order.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

It's decent, i'm just not a fan of picking chicken off the bone so getting 1/2 chicken is abit annoying for me when not wanting a burger or like


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Indeed. It can be seen as overpriced. If you have a gas grill you can knock up 4 breasts for under a tenner in the comfort of your own home, to your taste.

Get breasts, marinate in the Nandos hot sauce for about 24-36 hours and then stick on a hot BarB grill. Basting every couple of minutes when turning.

Argh making me want some more now!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Nando's is the food of the gods.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Im not much of a fan.. I cant handle any of their hot Sauces.

But usually go for a plain double wrap.

I also find the peri peri salt disgusting!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I've had it twice, both times in foreign countries and it has been tasteless sh1t.

Need to try it on British soil as there is always a queue by the one in town


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

i have to dissagree with some, i dont think its over priced or **** but thats my oppinion. i have only ever been to the one in lincoln which is nice food with good service but supose they all can be different. sorry for making some of your mouths water i seem to have that effect on some people lol :beer:


----------

